
Undercurrent of disrespect pervading the job seeking experience - rglovejoy
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/gettowork/detail?blogid=163&entry_id=49984
======
crucini
Summary:

1\. Alice is applying for a marketing position at XYZ.

2\. Alice used to work at ABC.

3\. Interviewer Bob at XYZ says "ABC sucks".

4\. Alice says nothing.

5\. XYZ does not hire Alice.

6\. Alice is upset and confused.

Solution, for those who don't already know:

This is a test of how you handle opposition. In a tech interview, the
equivalent tactic is to claim the candidate's answer is wrong, when it's
really right.

Bad responses include anger, cowering, and withdrawal.

Alice's silent withdrawal was a huge red flag that offset her other pluses.

